# Info par produktiem >  Wd-40

## abergs

*http://wd40-spb.narod.ru/* ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šis nav vienīgais _fluīds_, kurš sastāv no vienkāršām, samērā lētām vielām, bet ar skaistu komercnosaukumu (_Tosol_ utml.) tiek ļaužiem andelēts 'pa dārgo'.

----------


## zzz

Da nu. 

Ir tak pat veel shausminoshaaks gadiijums - saspiestais gaiss baloninjos. Kaa gan cilveeki nezin ka shiem tas gaiss ir visapkaart pa velti un peerk taadus???

Mujnja WD40 ir relatiivi eerti iepuushama kur vajag. Ne nu briinumliidzeklis, ne arii iipashs objekts ar kuru atmaskot kaa kapitaalisms nezheeliigi ekspluatee darbaljauzhus.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas saspiestais gaiss nebūt nav slikta lieta, pieņemot, ka tas ir tīrs, bez putekļiem. Ērti izpūst lāzeroptikas utml., jo ar muti sprauslāt nepavisam nebūtu labi, arī kompresoru pagaldē ne katrs var atļauties. Biju nepatīkami pārsteigts, kad vecs un mīļš SONY atskaņotājs sāka streikot. Dabūju šādu baloniņu, padarbojos, un 20 gadus vecais rīks atkal lasa visus diskus bez problēmām.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ir tak pat veel shausminoshaaks gadiijums - saspiestais gaiss baloninjos.


 Tikai tas nav gaiss! Gaiss pie istabas temperatūras nevar būt šķidrs, bet baloniņā ir šķidrums.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

_Figviņzin_, elpot nemēģināju  :: . 
Pie attiecīga spiediena varētu būt šķidrs, bet ne jau plānsienu baloniņā, protams. Es nepirku, tik aizņēmos reizei. Nekas tur īpaši neskalinājās.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pie attiecīga spiediena varētu būt šķidrs


 Gaiss?  :: 
Vidusskolas fizika par kritisko temperatūru, virs kuras viela var būt tikai gāzveida stāvokli neatkarīgi no spiediena.
Slāpeklim un skābeklim (no kā pamatā sastāv gaiss) kritiskā temperatūra  ir krietni zem -100 grādiem C.

----------


## JDat

WD-40... Un? Izmantoju, ja gitāristam poči čarkst. Ja pocis nav nodrāsts, tad šis "brīnumlīdzieklis" palīdz pocim nečarkstēv vēl ~ 2 gadus. Neies, tak jaukt komponentes kopā un vēl taisīt gāzētu. Ērts baloniņš no kura iepūst vaļējā lētajā pocī un darīts. Feideros gan tādu nevajag pūst iekšā. Plastmasu saēd un pēc dažiem mēnešiem feiders izmetams, jo norīvē nost visas iekšas. 2x gadā nopirkt pa mazajam baloņiņam, nez vai te kāda pārmaksāšana... Pie tam, darbojas, salīdzinot ar visādiem argusa poču brīnumlīdzekļiem...

Saspiestais gaiss bija interesants līdz brīdim kamēr sāka 3 baloniņi nedēļā iztukšoties. Tad gan tika iegādāts kompresors. JA vajag pa retam, un nav pie rokas kompresors, tad arī lietojama padarīšana. Ies tagad 9-stāvenē dzīvoklī turēt kompresoru lai datoram putekļus izdzenātu. Putekļusūcējs nevienmēr palīdz.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, ar šķidru slāpekli kaitējāmies diezgan, ballītēs "dūmus" taisot. "Baloniņš" bija visai nopietns.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu jā. Tam škidrajam slāpeklim temperatūra ir -195,79°C

----------


## JDat

> Nu jā. Tam škidrajam slāpeklim temperatūra ir -195,79°C


 Nezinu, kas tur šķidrs, bet ja labi pacenšās, tad baloniņš apledo un nāk ārā šļura, kas momentā iztvaiko. Vasarā palīdz, ja kolēģim vajag augstumšoku uztaisīt.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tieši dzesēšanai tak cits baloniņš paredzēts. Noder, ja ātri jāatdzesē kāds pārkarsis elements, vai jāpasargā no pārkaršanas. Tāpat var pārliecināties, kāda termostabilitāte sanākusi.

----------


## JDat

zinu ka cits paredzēts dzesēšanai, bet fizika nemainās. Ilgi pūšo
t saspiesto gaisu vienalga sākt šļura nākt ārā. Vai arī tik auksts gaiss, ka sasaldē ūdens tvaikus tiklīdz izlauzies brīvībā.

----------


## Vikings

Nē, nu protams, var jau kasīties, ka, redz, WD-40 ir pāris lētas komponentes sajauktas un iepildītas baloniņā. Tieši tas pats būtu plēsties par to, ka jebkurš vāģis ir tikai saformēti dažādi metāla gabali un jebkuram vāģim būtu jāmaksā metāla cenā.

----------


## abergs

Kas tur ko kasīties,
WD40:
http://cenuklubs.lv/lat/iveikals/auto_kimija/Ella_spec_WD40_200ml_16256.html

HAKERS:
http://cenuklubs.lv/lat/iveikals/sme...ERS_200ml.html

----------

